# First macros for c&c



## JamesMason (Aug 24, 2009)

First time ive tried macro photography. Looking for some comments, tips ect.


----------



## Opher (Aug 24, 2009)

forgot to post your photo - *on now must have just been me*


----------



## JamesMason (Aug 24, 2009)

Opher said:


> forgot to post your photo



its showing on my computer. Can you not see them ?


----------



## Opher (Aug 24, 2009)

bee seems out to focus.
The lasy bug looks good bit i feel it needs more.(dont know what)


----------



## Eel Noob (Aug 24, 2009)

Great colors especially #2. Doing great, those are a lot better than ones I have shot so far.


----------



## DigitalScape (Aug 25, 2009)

I agree that the first one the bee is out of focus,a nd the exposure is a bit under for the bee (looks like the camera exposure was set for the background).  The second image is better, nice colors, clean background.  To me, the ladybug needs to fill the frame a little bit more.


----------



## photo28 (Aug 25, 2009)

DigitalScape said:


> I agree that the first one the bee is out of focus,a nd the exposure is a bit under for the bee (looks like the camera exposure was set for the background).  The second image is better, nice colors, clean background.  To me, the ladybug needs to fill the frame a little bit more.



A tighter crop may fix this


----------



## Overread (Aug 27, 2009)

A little tricky to give specific advice as I am not sure what equipment you have access to nor what was used for these shots.

Shot 1 - not too badly exposed considering the lighting problems you have in the shot. It looks to be natural lighting (no flash - if it is there its only giving light fill I think) The sky you can see clearly is blowing out your shot in the upper sections - and this had lead to the other areas being a little darker - if you had exposed more for these darker areas I am sure the sky would have done even more damage to the shot. The best thing to do here (if you can't reach for flash for fill light) is to shift your shooting angle - keep an eye on the sun and sky and try to get the lighting behind you and onto your subject (try not ot shadow them it often spooks the insect). This would also mean that you don't have to worry about the sky invading your shots.

Second shot - far better lighting in this one - the sky is not invading the shot and and you have a good blurred background, without it being mono colour (though one can get monocolour in the field it always gives a rather fake look to a shot I feel). The sun on the ladybird has blown that area of the bug and it is a tricky aspect to work with - one can try using a bit of diffusion material held above so that it blocks the sunlight a little to diffuse the lighting. 


You have good smooth background blur in both shots - a desirable feature for many macro shooters,

I do feel that composition of both shots could be a little better -though I appreciate that its a new area for you - work on your technial aspects and then give some good thinking towards composing your shots.


----------



## SlySniper (Aug 31, 2009)

The first picture is just too soft and the lack of contrast only adds to this softness.  The upper left corner is overexposed and really takes away from the picture.  

The second picture, while better than the first, is also lacking.  It seems just a smidge out of focus.  I do like the sun reflection on the ladybug.  I think that if you eliminated the additional little leaves around the ladybug, the composition of the picture would have turned out better.  The real problem I have with this picture is that I've seen it a hundred times.  A lady bug sitting on a leaf with a blurred green background.  



Overread said:


> You have good smooth background blur in both shots - a desirable feature for many macro shooters,



I wholeheartedly agree.  Adding to what Overread has said, it's not horrible for your first macros but you really need to work on composition and the technical side to elevate your skills.  Overall: 3/10.


----------

